# Dimpled basswodo from ROB3232



## phinds (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's another of the interesting pieces that Rob contributed to my site. I think you had this one labeled as boxwood, Rob, but I might be mistaken on that.* [EDIT: this was a pure brain fart by me ... you had it as basswood] * In any case, it's basswood. Boxwood is very heavy/dense, but this is less than 30lbs/cuft which is pretty light (and about half the weight of boxwood). Also, the end grain close-up is clearly basswood, not boxwood. Here's what I put with the pics on my site:

The pics in this section are all of the same small chunk of "dimpled" basswood generously contributed to the site by Rob Mathison, whom I thank for this and other contributions to the site. Rob calls it "dimpled" (and I can't think of any better description) because it has dimples in the face grain that are caused by an effect inside that is very similar to (perhaps identical to) that of hard-wood "bear-claw" figure (seen also in red oak, hard maple, and others) where there are medullary rays that look almost like little in-grown branches inside the wood and that cause indented grain. That is, some of the rays get very dark and dense, unlike the rays around them, and they distort the growth rings in the way that is called "indented grain". I have no idea what causes this, but it's a neat effect and I have posted more pics of this piece than I would normally have for a piece this size, to show the effect throughout. If anyone knows what causes this, I'd love to hear from you.

There are lots more (and more detailed) pics on the site at: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/basswood.htm

[attachment=29579]
a shot of the whole block


[attachment=29580]
an end grain close-up


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2013)

bump one time ... no one has any ideas on what causes this? Well, me neither but I'm hoping someone else does.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2013)

Variable-spaced concentrations of stacked cell clusters manifested as asymmetrical radial growth patterns.


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Variable-spaced concentrations of stacked cell clusters manifested as asymmetrical radial growth patterns.



Damn, I was afraid it was something like that.

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah.. also known as reaction wood.. ? (stress)


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2013)

Darkmoorwoods said:


> Yeah.. also known as reaction wood.. ? (stress)



Why do you think it is reaction wood? Doesn't seem anything like reaction wood to me. What is it I don't know?


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 21, 2013)

Paul,
Thanks for the clarification on boxwood/basswood. I also do not remember writing anything about "Dimpled" but there are a lot of things I do not remember.:dunno: I am still working on a second box for you. I will have to do some major re-organizing and stacking just to get to the pieces I think will interest you. Anyway, I will give you a heads up before I send it out. Thank you!
Rob

P.S. I think Kevin nailed it!??


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 21, 2013)

phinds said:


> Darkmoorwoods said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.. also known as reaction wood.. ? (stress)
> ...



Not an expert on basswood but it looks a lot like maple music wood, which is reaction wood


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2013)

rob3232 said:


> P.S. I think Kevin nailed it!??



Dammit, don't encourage him. He's insane


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2013)

Darkmoorwoods said:


> Not an expert on basswood but it looks a lot like maple music wood, which is reaction wood



In what way ?


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2013)

rob3232 said:


> ... I also do not remember writing anything about "Dimpled"



Jeez o flip --- I'm having brain farts all over the place on this one. You not only didn't call it boxwood, you didn't call it dimpled either. You called it "bird's eye basswood" with a question mark on the "bird's eye" and I converted that to "dimpled boxwood". 

I getting old. Yeah, that's it. Old. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 21, 2013)

phinds said:


> Darkmoorwoods said:
> 
> 
> > Not an expert on basswood but it looks a lot like maple music wood, which is reaction wood
> ...



The watery look of the outer rings are a reaction to stress.. the tissues trying to strengthen against tensions.. not every tree will react this way hence the relative rareness of that pattern, at least in Big Leaf Maples


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 21, 2013)

I hear you! Us old farts have to stick together just to keep each other thinking we are young. :rotflmao3:


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 21, 2013)

I have been looking for an article I read a while back about birds eye woods from northern and central WI. I wish I could find it to share. The jist of the article was a study on Birds eye maple frequency and how much of a higher rate WI has than other areas where Maple grow. It was speculated that there was something to do with areas of Wisconsin (in Robs neck of the woods) that didn't get any glacial activity during the last ice age. Being untouched by glaciers, those areas of Wisconisn forests with lots of exposed lime stone and other rock/mineral deposits. Rob has shared more than enough evidence of this since joining the forum. First the Birds Eye Walnut, then some Maple, Now some bass wood. There may be another one he had shared also but I forgot. I have been meaning to chime in for a while now on these topics but I wanted to share the info but I have failed to come up with it my source and have given up looking. Just my .02 on why this may be common coming from his geographic area.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 21, 2013)

That is somewhat common in DIW too. This is a pic from a while ago, the whole trunk was like this. the surface of the cambium under the bark looked kinda like someone had stabbed it all over with an ice pick. You should name the phenomenon after yourself, like all these wood-turning tool makers do
[attachment=29693]

Is the end grain sufficiently sanded for you?:rotflmao3: Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## phinds (Aug 22, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> That is somewhat common in DIW too. This is a pic from a while ago, the whole trunk was like this. the surface of the cambium under the bark looked kinda like someone had stabbed it all over with an ice pick. You should name the phenomenon after yourself, like all these wood-turning tool makers do
> 
> 
> Is the end grain sufficiently sanded for you?:rotflmao3: Sorry, couldn't resist



That's some nifty indented grain all right.


----------



## phinds (Aug 22, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> That is somewhat common in DIW too. This is a pic from a while ago, the whole trunk was like this. the surface of the cambium under the bark looked kinda like someone had stabbed it all over with an ice pick. You should name the phenomenon after yourself, like all these wood-turning tool makers do
> 
> 
> Is the end grain sufficiently sanded for you?:rotflmao3: Sorry, couldn't resist



By the way, what is "DIW" ?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 23, 2013)

desert iron wood


----------



## phinds (Aug 23, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> desert iron wood



Ah. Thanks.

Hey, would you do me a favor and look at my desert ironwood page and see if the second sample shown looks to you like it even COULD be desert ironwood. The guy who sent it said it was and at the time I was not familiar with desert ironwood so didn't question it but now it seems to me that it is just too light in color.

Thanks.

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/ironwood,%20desert.htm


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 23, 2013)

phinds said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > desert iron wood
> ...



I agree, everything looks right except the color, way paler that any I've seen. It does vary a lot though. I've cut some trunks that had hardly any heartwood at all, all sapwood:dunno: The smell is unmistakable though, if you've used it much. It reeks...


----------



## phinds (Aug 23, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> I agree, everything looks right except the color, way paler that any I've seen. It does vary a lot though. I've cut some trunks that had hardly any heartwood at all, all sapwood:dunno: The smell is unmistakable though, if you've used it much. It reeks...



Thanks for checking. Unfortunately, I can't smell so can't check it that way.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 23, 2013)

The end grain on that questionable piece doesn't seem right to me, and the color is way off. That looks more like one of the other domestic 'ironwoods'...Hornbeam or Hophorn perhaps?


----------



## phinds (Aug 23, 2013)

DKMD said:


> The end grain on that questionable piece doesn't seem right to me, and the color is way off. That looks more like one of the other domestic 'ironwoods'...Hornbeam or Hophorn perhaps?



Yeah, once I get the "end grain update" I'll be in a better position to see what else it might be. Hornbeam/hophornbeam are good possibilities. Thanks David.


----------

